# 1950s Looping alarm clock.



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

This is a recent flea market find of mine. It's a Looping alarm clock from the 1950s, with a 15 jewel, 8 day movement. At only £2 I didn't want to leave it there:




























Does anyone know anything about the company?


----------

